# UMCA HAMR News from the (very) near future!



## PhillWebber (30 Sep 2016)

Kurt Searvogel, likely upset that a woman (Amanda Coker) is currently kicking his arse and will probably take his HAMR (Highest Annual Mileage Record) from him, has joined the UMCA Board to have the rules changed on her! He has proposed changes that would restrict drafting and tailwind assisted riding to protect his record and those changes will be going to a vote very soon!

You read it here first!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2016)

I can't remember if he did much drafting on his record rides but he was definitely a tailwind hunter!

I remember suggesting that the rules should be changed so that each day must be started from where the previous day finished to stop riders getting lifts to pick up monster tailwinds or long downhills.

Anyway, changing rules after the ride has started is a bit unfair (as happened for the Guinness record).


----------



## toontra (30 Sep 2016)

The Searvogels seemed on very friendly terms with the Coker camp last year during Kurt's attempt, even riding together at some points.

The tone certainly seems to have changed with Amanda and Alicia both chasing the miles this year!


----------



## PhillWebber (30 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I can't remember if he did much drafting on his record rides but he was definitely a tailwind hunter!)


He did plenty of drafting. In fact, I've been told that Amanda herself was part of a large group of riders who pulled him around Flatwoods park for a month or more near the end of his challenge. I was also told that nobody helped him more than Amanda and that she rode with him nearly every single day while there. 



ColinJ said:


> Anyway, changing rules after the ride has started is a bit unfair (as happened for the Guinness record).


Very unfair, but I don't think Kurt really gives a toss. I'm afraid at this point it seems as though he'll do anything to hold onto his record.


----------



## PhillWebber (30 Sep 2016)

toontra said:


> The Searvogels seemed on very friendly terms with the Coker camp last year during Kurt's attempt, even riding together at some points.


Yes, as stated above, Amanda was a big part of Kurt's "team" that helped him finish out his HAMR attempt. Kurt was a big supporter of Amanda's at the beginning of her HAMR, but that all changed once she started putting up the big miles day in, day out. It's the opinion of some close to the situation that he's become very bitter over this- hence his attack on her through a proposed records change. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Sep 2016)

@PhillWebber Where are you getting this information from? It does seem weird that he would be able to have so much influence with UMCA seeing as there is such a conflict of interest. If he were to manage to get the rules changed, then surely his record would also not count?


----------



## PhillWebber (30 Sep 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> @PhillWebber Where are you getting this information from? It does seem weird that he would be able to have so much influence with UMCA seeing as there is such a conflict of interest. If he were to manage to get the rules changed, then surely his record would also not count?



The information is true and comes from someone inside the UMCA. This person is appalled at the situation, but wishes to stay anonymous (for now). It's pretty shocking that he's even able to propose such rules changes with his conflict of interest. What's even more shocking is that he's now (supposedly) trying to become the President of the UMCA.

And no, the proposed rule(s) would not be retroactive. Only for current and future attempts.


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2016)

It doesn't sound like cricket to me.


----------



## Beebo (1 Oct 2016)

The rules do need some clarification, but this isn't the way to go about getting them changed. 
Going round in circles on a closed sterile circuit does seem a bit odd, albeit the mileage that she can do is staggering.
Didnt kurt even draft his own camper van on a few occasions.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Oct 2016)

PhillWebber said:


> Kurt Searvogel, likely upset that a woman (Amanda Coker) is currently kicking his arse and will probably take his HAMR (Highest Annual Mileage Record) from him, has joined the UMCA Board to have the rules changed on her! He has proposed changes that would restrict drafting and tailwind assisted riding to protect his record and those changes will be going to a vote very soon!
> 
> You read it here first!



I wonder how you can 'restrict' a rider using a tailwind over a year?

In any event, the UMCA does not own the mileage record.

All their verification amounts to is some reassurance the miles have been done.

Tommy Godwin's ride was verified by Cycling magazine.

With modern tracking technology it's increasingly easy to verify a ride.

I don't think anyone doubts the distances posted in recent times by the likes of Kurt, Steve and Amanda - whatever the UMCA may have to say.

I'm sure Amanda would prefer to have the UMCA record, but she should bash on knowing that nearly everyone will acknowledge her as the record holder.

The other possibility is Kurt has no realistic hope of getting his rule changes approved, but is hoping rocking the boat will demotivate Amanda.

Again, she should crack on so as not to let him win the mental battle or the physical one.


----------



## goody (2 Oct 2016)

Hard to take avantage of a tail wind if you're riding round in circles...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2016)

goody said:


> Hard to take avantage of a tail wind if you're riding round in circles...


But you can gain similar help by riding in circles at the back of a big group of riders ...


----------



## goody (2 Oct 2016)




----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2016)

There appears to be some doubt about the veracity of this.


----------



## cmiller (2 Oct 2016)

Ian H said:


> There appears to be some doubt about the veracity of this.



Kurt is now on the UMCA board, and yes, he did try to change the drafting rules but was not successful. I'd post a link to where he admitts this himself, but the UMCA president removed it from their FB group page.

You can see his name on the Board of Directors list here- http://www.ultracycling.com/sections/contact/


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2016)

I know he's on the board.


----------



## PhillWebber (4 Oct 2016)

A quote from Alicia where she does admit to Kurt's attempt at rules changes. It's from an ongoing airing of dirty laundry on the UMCA Facebook page-

"When we were in Florida I had a gut feeling something else was up. I didn't want to trust it and waited. Kurt on the other hand had a different feeling about the record and that was the percentage of drafting. He approached the board with it. They went round and round and finally dropped it"


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2016)

I can see that enforcing a ban on drafting could be difficult but how on earth would you measure '_a [certain] percentage of drafting_'!

"_Sorry, but your record attempt has been disqualified because we think you drafted 36.7% of the time but you are only allowed 30%_" ...


----------



## Ian H (4 Oct 2016)

Ah! Right, I see. We seem to be getting a very partial account here.


----------

